# Columbia Semi - Automatic Taping Set with free case



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

This is the ultimate semi automatic package and is priced at only $1000.00 CDN ($759 US) then use your Drywall Talk Discount for less 10% and its now $900.00 CDN ($683 US)

Kit includes the following


42" COMPOUND TUBE 08CMT42
3" STANDARD FLUSHER 083SF
TWO-WAY INT. CRNR APP. 4 WHEEL	08ICATW
EXTERNAL 90 APP 08CEXT90
FLAT APPLICATOR 08CFLT
ANGLE HEAD EXTENDABLE HANDLE 08AHEXT
3-5' CORNER ROLLER EXT HANDLE 08CREXT
INSIDE CORNER ROLLER 08CR
COLUMBIA SEMI-AUTO TAPER 08SAT
COLUMBIA CASE

www.csrbuilding.ca
905 761 1002


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Brian,

Is Sheetrock making offset knives again and are you carrying them? Something I saw on All-Wall's site the other day in their New Items section: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/Sheetrock-Offset-Taping-Knife.html


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Justme,

I have never been asked before about the offset knives. I will put them on our next order. I will confirm with you next week on an ETA.

thanks, Brad


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, Brian. A couple things:

They were discontinued not that long ago, and are still showing that in one of their brochures - although it might not have been updated?

http://www.sheetrocktools.com/images/product_pdfs/offsetknives.pdf

All-Wall's New Items is saying they're carrying the 8, 10, 11 & 14" sizes.

If you could check whether they really are available again, and in which sizes they might be available, I'd like to order a few. Just not sure yet on which of the sizes I might want. Never tried an 11" before.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Also, I'd maybe set up a display for guys to try them on, if they are available and you do order in some stock. A sheet of drywall and some mud to use on it, would do. That should make for some converts/sales. I could've sold some to those who tried my Advance offset ones.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Columbia makes a super taper? Didnt know that one, I love the simplicity of those but couldn't stand the mess.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Brian I've been collecting that same kit and got some it off you guys and you service is awsume everything you sent showed up in perfect condition and so quick. What I would like to get is a couple more Columbia flushers with the wheels on your site I only see the ones without do they all just come with wheels now?


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Brian said:


> Justme,
> 
> I have never been asked before about the offset knives. I will put them on our next order. I will confirm with you next week on an ETA.
> 
> thanks, Brad


 Wouldn't mind trying these knives as well


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Columbia makes a super taper? Didnt know that one, I love the simplicity of those but couldn't stand the mess.


I thought you where a hand taper back in the day or back 5 years ago


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I thought you where a hand taper back in the day or back 5 years ago


 I was, Fully hawk and trowel and small knives. Ive never seen or used a super taper, Only seen one being used on the clips and thought it to be quite a clever idea, Seems fast and easy to use and clean up, I think it was McDusty that used one.

It wouldn't be for me as I don't like being covered in mud but if someone didn't mind im guessing it could be quite a productive tool?

Whats your thoughts on a super taper Mudstar?


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Gordie,

Thank you for the positive comments! All Columbia Flushers now come with wheels.

thanks, Brad


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Justme,

I just ordered the sheetrock offset knifes. They are available in 8", 10", 11", 12" & 14". The people at Sheetrock Tools are amazing, we should have this next week.

thanks, Brad


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Brian said:


> Justme,
> 
> I just ordered the sheetrock offset knifes. They are available in 8", 10", 11", 12" & 14". The people at Sheetrock Tools are amazing, we should have this next week.
> 
> thanks, Brad


 Nice! Let us know when they're in. I'd like to try these knives


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Brian said:


> Justme,
> 
> I just ordered the sheetrock offset knifes. They are available in 8", 10", 11", 12" & 14". The people at Sheetrock Tools are amazing, we should have this next week.
> 
> thanks, Brad


 
NEED to hear that I got advance and the metal fatigued so Im not going back to advance, bought a Richards 8, need for wipe n so no stainless,:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Brian said:


> Justme,
> 
> I just ordered the sheetrock offset knifes. They are available in 8", 10", 11", 12" & 14". The people at Sheetrock Tools are amazing, we should have this next week.
> 
> thanks, Brad


Thanks, Brian. Or Brad?  Order's been messaged.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> I was, Fully hawk and trowel and small knives. Ive never seen or used a super taper, Only seen one being used on the clips and thought it to be quite a clever idea, Seems fast and easy to use and clean up, I think it was McDusty that used one.
> 
> It wouldn't be for me as I don't like being covered in mud but if someone didn't mind im guessing it could be quite a productive tool?
> 
> Whats your thoughts on a super taper Mudstar?


Not much, Brian sums it up at the end of his video what I think of the super taper .

https://youtu.be/okQ_7SSUWHU?t=6m13s


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Not much, Brian sums it up at the end of his video what I think of the super taper .
> 
> https://youtu.be/okQ_7SSUWHU?t=6m13s



I use to do that with 2.5 gal pales slit a hole each side, better than running against cardboard wearing from moisture


----------



## Mudmonster (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Brian,
I'm looking into to picking up the Columbia semi auto taping set
Cld u be kind enough to send me a promo code. Thanks


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

I just ordered a couple of the Sheetrock knives about a month ago from All-wall. Been using them for a couple weeks already. So yes they do still make them. I love them, best knives I've used so far. I believe they were only discontinued in Canada. Can still get them shipped though.


----------

